# ATO: Earning income from ride-sourcing?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Earning income from ride-sourcing?

3 July 2019

Did you know, income earned from providing ride-sourcing services is assessable and must be included in your tax return?

Whether you use a registered tax agent or prepare your own return, here are some tips to help get it right this tax time:

Report your income including fares, tips or bonuses (such as the Uber 'driver appreciation reward' payment) as business income in your tax return.

If ride-sourcing is your main source of business income, enter 'Taxi service operation' as your main business or professional activity.

Only claim deductions for expenses that directly relate to providing ride-sourcing services.

Keep records of all your expenses and income (you can use the myDeductions tool in the ATO app).

Ride-sourcing is also subject to GST, so you must have an ABN and be registered for GST.

Find out about:

Ride-sourcing: https://www.ato.gov.au/General/The-sharing-economy-and-tax/Ride-sourcing/

Uber 'driver appreciation reward' payments: https://www.ato.gov.au/General/The-...l/Uber--driver-appreciation-reward--payments/.

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Lodging-and-paying/Earning-income-from-ride-sourcing-/)


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"Taxi service operation" Just sounds wrong?
It's own heading would be in order you would think?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> "Taxi service operation" Just sounds wrong?
> It's own heading would be in order you would think?


These business descriptions are derived from the Australian and New Zealand Standard Industrial Classification (ANZSIC) codes and have been simplified for tax return reporting purposes.

It takes a mighty long time to change them. Even the Kiwis need to get involved.

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Calculators-and-tools/Business-industry-code-tool/)


----------

